# Tax Summary in H&R Block help This is confusing



## Kenny301 (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi,

This is my first time doing taxes with Uber. I didn't receive a 1099-K or 1099-MISC. All I have is the Tax Summary. What do I need to put in H&R Block Premium from the Tax Summary so I can be sure I do this correctly. I'm so confused right now and I need to file now.


----------



## Kenny301 (Feb 24, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## LucyT (Jul 12, 2017)

Kenny301 said:


> Anyone?


Hi Kenny welcome to Uber, or as the more jaded drivers call it Fuber lol.
I'm having the same problem and I'm hoping someone responds with some advice for both of us. You'd think a TECH COMPANY would be able to provide us with a simple 1099 to download but with Uber I've found that EVERYTHING is complicated. 
I'll post back if I get any info.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I would use the free turbotax Uber offers. With no 1099 you just enter your income as business income (not a 1099) and then walk through the deductions as it asks.

Every number you need as far as income and Uber fees is on the tax summary. They don't owe you a 1099 and you have zero need for one. You will enter the entire income on schedule C and then deduct all fees and all miles along with any other eligible expense like tolls, amenities, etc.

I wouldn't worry too much. As long as you are using the schedule C and listing your entire income and real business mileage, you really don't need to worry. You don't make enough for them to care and you aren't being dishonest.

If you're scared, take it to a "professional" who, in most cases, will just use the software anyways.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I would use the free turbotax Uber offers. With no 1099 you just enter your income as business income (not a 1099) and then walk through the deductions as it asks.
> 
> Every number you need as far as income and Uber fees is on the tax summary. They don't owe you a 1099 and you have zero need for one. You will enter the entire income on schedule C and then deduct all fees and all miles along with any other eligible expense like tolls, amenities, etc.
> 
> ...


Software like intuit Pro-connect is the type that many use.


----------

